# Sandboxie vs Virtual Pc vs virtualbox?



## fredted40x

Hi,

I try to never run any Internet browser outside of a sandbox or something in the hope that if a website does contain a virus or something it will be contained in the sandbox.

But today i have been playing around with virtual pc programs and wondered how they compare with sandboxie.

Which will be better for protection, running in a sandbox or in a virtual pc?

Can any malicious files/programs get out of the virtual pc if I don’t try and share downloaded files between the host computer and the virtual pc?

Can virtual pc’s run video sites like youtube as smooth as if I was playing them on the host machine?

Microsoft virtual pc or sun virtualbox?

Thanks


----------



## G25r8cer

VirtualPC or VirtualBox is much safer as it has no LINK between the host OS therefor it is impossible for the infection to spread to the host. So, all you have to do is delete the Virtual OS and create a new one. 

Another thing you might want to check out is DeepFreeze. It is a cross between system restore and a network boot.


----------

